# GeIL Black Dragon DDR2 800 MHz CL4



## Darksaber (Nov 9, 2007)

GeIL broke into the market with the Golden Dragon Series in the past and have now "resurrected" the dragon in form of the Black Dragon DDR2 line. The memory features a gorgeous looking PCB with a golden dragon head with bright red LEDs as the eyes. The entry level CL4 variant looks quite promising and performs just as well.

*Show full review*


----------



## rhythmeister (Dec 12, 2007)

My god, GEiL make TASTY ram indeed and it's even cheap as chips (pun intended) over here in the UK as well! I'd be buying this stuff if I didn't have the new HyperX ELL kit


----------



## BvB123 (Dec 13, 2007)

there is a mistake


----------



## Darksaber (Dec 13, 2007)

lol true, the colors are switched, will fix that asap


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 14, 2007)

I was really surprised to see that there were not any heatspreaders on these. I personally consider that a plus though, because there are some very nice aftermarket ones out there now.


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 14, 2007)

wtf8269 said:


> I was really surprised to see that there were not any heatspreaders on these. I personally consider that a plus though, because there are some very nice aftermarket ones out there now.



Too bad you would lose the led "eyes", if you can even put a spreader on there with the LEDs sticking out of it. 

Any eta on when these hit the stores?


----------



## rhythmeister (Dec 14, 2007)

These have been for sale for a few weeks in the UK from what I can see! Are they not available stateside?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks those OCing results are sub-par? These obviously aren't IC's of d9 quality. 2.4V for 1080MHz CAS5 isn't anything to write home about. (If I am, in fact, reading the chart correctly). My Ballistix cost me just about as much (although that's after a MIR), and can do over 1200MHz at 2.4V CAS5.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Am I the only one that thinks those OCing results are sub-par? These obviously aren't IC's of d9 quality. 2.4V for 1080MHz CAS5 isn't anything to write home about. (If I am, in fact, reading the chart correctly). My Ballistix cost me just about as much (although that's after a MIR), and can do over 1200MHz at 2.4V CAS5.



If you get some Zalman ram sinks matched with a OCZ XTC cooler these should perform awesome.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118220

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202003


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree Wile E, obviously not D9 chips. Also, the OC is nothing to write home about. You can get a great set of 2gb 1066 mhz ram for like 70 to 90 bucks. Geil used to be solid, these, Im not too sold on.


----------



## rhythmeister (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think these are really released with overclocking in mind but attractive, affordable, stable gaming performance. The Golden dragon 1GB kit I had in my Epox board was rock solid, never a single ram issue, or board issue for that matter and both are still going strong in the pc I built for my friend around them! Overclockers UK still have a couple of the pc6400 2GB kits left at <£40 which I consider to be tremendous value for an AM2 system for instance


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm getting them for my system as I need to replace my current sticks- as a friend is in need of some RAM this Xmas. I;ll give him mine and take these sticks which seem to be a mere £31!


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 23, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> It manages to surpass 1066 MHz at CL5, by going a few MHz above that to 10*4*0 MHz.



Do you mean 10*8*0 MHz?
Will delete post when fixed.


----------



## 2toneturbo (Jan 29, 2008)

I just got a set of these in the UK for more or less £50 for 4GB!
They handle brilliantly with a small overclock, very stable and speed up gametime.


----------

